# Outdoor free-standing equipment rack



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Pipe, unistrut, spring nuts with bolts.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Fed from?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it's nothing fancy, I've just planted a couple pressure treated 4x4's and made the back board between them out of 5/4" x 6" deck boards. For commercial, I generally put together an erector set of Kindorf as necessary.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 12, 2010)

This will actually be a lateral service for a small commercial-scale PV installation fed from a utility pole. The service equipment will be used to back feed power from the PV system onto the grid.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd probably set some poles in concrete then span some strut across them and build off that if it's a permanent install.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

When we build them we either use pipe or concrete poles depending on what is spec'd and strut. I just ran 300' of underground for a rack I will be building soon. I can return to the jobsite on the 3/22. I'll take pictures of the rack when when done.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use 2" rigid for support posts with concrete, then I span across with 2 or 3 runs of thick unistrut as needed

I attach the unistrut to the rigid using 2" minerallac straps and spring nuts/1/4 x 20's

Don't forget to cap the top of posts off with pvc caps to keep water from building up in posts and rusting it from the inside out

You will get 30 years easy out of something like this


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Not exactly what your looking for because I had a large concrete camera pole base to use as support, but just replace it with pipe, strut, or even PT wood posts for the desired effect.

Here's one I built for a fueling site at a large rock quarry.

Underground








Underground 2








Cabinet closed








Cabinet open


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Equipment








Back side


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice work.....


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice, CT.


----------

